# Big Bear Snorkel kit



## breeze650

Can someone point me to the directions on how to make a snorkel for the big bear? I know it was listed in the how to section before, but the page isnt showing up anymore.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425

when we did my sisters we used the stock intake boot, turned it to the left, and cut the end off so that it pointed straight, then went from there out w/ PVC, turned towards the front of the machine, went to the front, the turned up and went thru the plastic, or, you can turn again and go over to the center and then come up...


----------



## breeze650

Wasnt there directions on here on how you did your sisters? Couple of weeks ago I looked and found directions along with a list of needed supplies, but cant find it now


----------



## Polaris425

b/c i deleted it. I didnt like it never did. it was a crappy way to do it.


----------



## RDWD

breeze650 said:


> Wasnt there directions on here on how you did your sisters? Couple of weeks ago I looked and found directions along with a list of needed supplies, but cant find it now


 
Wow I misread that to mean something completely different. I thought P425 was gonna kill you until I realized by sisters that you meant her bike. Whew that could have gotten ugly real quick.


----------



## IBBruin

Dang RDWD, get your mind outta the gutter. lmao


----------



## Polaris425

haha... Well, we used PVC AND Flex hose... I wanted to do all of one or the other but... I had to make it like she wanted it and that required using both... I never really cared for the design, had too many places I felt like it could possibly leak...


----------



## NOLABear

I did mine with all ABS pipe(the black PVC). I glued a piece of 2" pipe over the air box inlet sleeve. I then used a 90 to go towards the side of the bike with the recoil starter. Then, I used a 90 towards the front. I had to use a combination of fittings (1-22.5, 1-45 I think) to get around the starter and other parts to get past the engine. I then ran the pipe towards the front and turned to the center of the racks. My pipe comes up center of the bike, right behind the oil cooler. I have a rubber coupling where it comes through the plastics, just in case I ever roll the bike, or need to shorten my pipe. It gives me a little flex.
I'll try to get some pics for you.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks that would be a big help.


----------

